# Breaking News: Crisis For the Marine Corps!



## pardus (Mar 29, 2017)

*Crayola Is Axing** a Classic Crayon *

*But it's making us wait until Friday to see its 'new, exciting color' *

*




*


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 29, 2017)

Hahahaha I thought the same when I first read it but didn't have time to post here.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 30, 2017)

I just giggled....

M.


----------



## Queeg (Mar 30, 2017)

"Gudby Krayon, til Van Halen!"


----------



## Grunt (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh, man......


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 30, 2017)

I could care less about crayons... but if there's ever a rock shortage, you're gonna have a lot of angry Rangers...


----------



## Gunz (Mar 30, 2017)

That Marine. I once saw him kill three men...with a crayon. _A fucking crayon_.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 30, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> That Marine. I once saw him kill three men...with a crayon. _A fucking crayon_.



Crayons are my weapon of choice. Nobody -- and I mean nobody -- suspects them and they pass through all manner of detection devices.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 30, 2017)

I can't wait! Out with the old and in with the new delicious flavors/colors.


----------



## AWP (Mar 30, 2017)

Word on the street is the new color, Blue Falcon, will honor the former Commandant of the Marine Corps, James Amos.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 30, 2017)

AWP said:


> Word on the street is the new color, Blue Falcon, will honor the former Commandant of the Marine Corps, James Amos.



Post of the night.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2017)

Freeking Target.

Oops: Target store blows lid off Crayola's crayon reveal


----------



## Teufel (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Apr 11, 2017)

SAPIDUM=TASTY. 

RAH=KILL


----------

